# HANOI | Projects & Construction



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Since Hanoi, the capital city of Vietnam, has proposed a major expansion plan in 2008, I have decided to create a development thread about the city.

To start this thread off, here is one development under construction in hanoi: the Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Tower.










A link for the Tower: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=510440

A link for the expansion plan: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=870728


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

2nd tallest skyscraper in Hanoi!

*HANOI CITY COMPLEX * 

Liễu Giai - Đào Tấn Street, Ba Đình District, Hanoi

status: u/c

Other Name: Lotte Center Hanoi
Investor: Lotte Group
Floors: 65 (and 5 underground)
Height: 267,05 m
Investment: US$400 million
Completion: 02/2013
Use: Lotte Department Store, hotel, office and residences

Architect: Callison

Official Thread @ Vietnam Forum


----------



## Kifissia (Dec 4, 2009)

What is the current status of this project? Looks very nice.

Does it look nice with the surroundings also? Does it fit aesthetically into the city?


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*THE LOTUS*
Westlake/ Ho Tay Lotus Pond - Upper Tay Ho

status: under planning
use: residential

Floors: 65
Client: Doan Ket Village Co. Ltd. (Vietnam)
Architect: Thinkscape Team3 (Malaysia)














































_source: The Edge_



> *The competition*
> 
> The contest was organised by Doan Ket Village Co Ltd, a subsidiary of a local bank. The competition brief was “very brief”, says Chew. It merely gave the participants a free reign on the design concept. The main criterion is that the structure should be a luxury serviced apartment of at least 65 storeys. Participants came from over the world including from Australia, Hong Kong and France.
> 
> ...


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Kifissia said:


> What is the current status of this project? Looks very nice.
> 
> Does it look nice with the surroundings also? Does it fit aesthetically into the city?


The Hanoi City Complex hasn't even finished the basement. They just changed the investor, so constructionwith new investor couldnt start yet. I think they will resume work wholly in the coming up weeks. At least one storey should be finished untill nect year. The tower is placed with the front site to the busy square. It will enhance the the square and makes the building appear eye-catching on the same time.

The *Hanoi Landmark Tower *is progressing very well. In the following there is an update. The towers fit good to the environment in my opinion. As you can see at one of their plans, the towers not placed randomely. I think they have special relations to the environment in term of angles.




































_credits to duong1211_


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*THACH BAN GARDEN CITY*

Thạch Bàn Ward, Long Biên District, Hanoi

status: u/c

Investor: Berjaya and Handico12
Size: 31.69 ha

http://www.thachbancity.com










_PHASE 1_

_Canal Park_




























_Update_









5/2009

_FUTRE PHASES_


----------



## QVGA (Jan 30, 2009)

Hanoi city wonders:cheers1:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*construction update*

*Hanoi Landmark Tower*

credit to Dtrax


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

This is great, many fine projects so far! Keep it up! :cheers:


----------



## khicantoiseyeu (Feb 27, 2005)

Woooa...great Hanoi! :cheers:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*THE HANOI MUSEUM*

Pham Hung Boulevard, My Dinh, Tu Liem District, Hanoi

status: u/c

Vietnamese Name: Bảo tàng Hà Nội
Investment: US$126 million
Investor: Department of Construction of Hanoi
Completion: 10/2010

Architect: amp Architekten



















_construction update_


















_credits: giangpro_


----------



## resadspi (Dec 18, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> Since Hanoi, the capital city of Vietnam, has proposed a major expansion plan in 2008, I have decided to create a development thread about the city.
> 
> To start this thread off, here is one development under construction in hanoi: the Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Tower.
> 
> ...



Wow, very lovely picture. I will use this cards as my backgroung in my blog.


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*DK2*

Westlake, Tay Ho District, Hanoi

3rd prize @ competition

floors: 65 
use: service apartment

Architect: ICE – Ideas for Contemporary Environments

simply amazing unit concept!



> The exterior design of the high rises is an extrapolation of the spatial qualities of the interior and maintains the integrity of the configuration. The sky gardens/courtyards will be a visible exterior feature, highlighting the provision of green, airy private space within each apartment.
> 
> There is a distinct Hanoi vernacular style of living where a deep plan of two or more stories is punctuated by a light well or courtyard. This creates a comfortable open section full of light and free-flowing air but shielded from the heat of the direct sun. The courtyard usually doubles as an interior garden as well, bringing a green private space to the homes around which the family gathers.
> 
> The units transform the Hanoi court into a high rise typology, producing a maximum of natural (cross) ventilation, shading of outdoor as well as indoor spaces in order to suit the tropical climatic context. The project uses duplex and split level, which evolve around deep terraces and balconies of 2 floors. These outdoor elements are mainly shaded by the facade walls and act as a semi outdoor buffer to prevent heat to enter the units.


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Yen So Park in south Hanoi











HUD Towers











Hanoi Diplomatic Project


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Mipec Tower











Lancaster Núi Trúc












Agribank Tower


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hesco Apartment*

50fl x 2 + 45 fl




























Location : Ha Dong Dist , Hanoi.
Source : http://landtoday.net/vn/thongtinduan/1184/index.aspx


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*New Skyline Tower*

2 x 36 fl










Construction start : 2009
Construction complete : 2012

Source : http://landtoday.net/vn/thongtinduan/1083/index.aspx


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*The Golden An Khanh*

Song Da Hoang Long JSC is at present carrying out the planning work for The Golden-Nam An Khanh apartment building in Nam An Khanh new urban area. The building is to be built on a site of 2.4 hectares, including three twin towers of 30-40 storeys high.










The company was established in early July 2009, with chartered capital of 100 billion dong by Song Da Corp and Song Da 6 Joint Stock Co, in which Song Da 6 JSC contributed 26% of the total registered capital.

The company's major business lines include trading real estates, managing hotel and tourism services, carrying out civil construction work, producing construction materials, exporting machines, equipment and raw materials.

Rendering:
40 fl x 2 + 30 fl x 4






























For further information, please contact:

Song Da Hoang Long JSC
Add: No 48-49 Block TT4 My Dinh urban area, Tu Liem Dist, Hanoi
Tel: 84.4.3787 6777 - Fax: 84.4.3787 6561

Source : http://vnre.blogspot.com/2009/11/golden-khanh.html


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Indochina plaza Hanoi*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Viglacera Tower Complex*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Euroland Apartments*

2 x 29 fl










































Source : http://www.diaoconline.vn/DoanhNghiep/DuAn/ChiTiet/587/5/


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*U-silk City*

13 blocks , 50fl + 35 fl + 33 fl + 30fl + 28fl + 25 fl


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Hanoi Plaza Hotel*

2 x 30 fl


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

Ngoc khanh Plaza 30f+...


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

Hanoi new centre


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

PetroVietnam Tower Complex
110f (386m+) + 2x30f + 24f


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

North AnKhanh Project ( Splendora tower - 74f )









Introduction

Located at one of the most favourable location in the North of Vietnam, Splendora will soon become center of the west of Hanoi, with total area of 264,13 hectares.

Bordering with Lang – Hoa Lac highway, life-line of western gateway, and just around 20 km counted from Noibai International Airport, from Splendora, you can go anywhere easily and quickly.

Splendora – complex urban area with multi – functional space, – together with other urban areas such as Quoc Oai, Ngoc Liep… forming a group of modern and unified urban area.

You can enjoy fresh air, dreaming spaces created by artificial lake with 6,6 hectares, eco-friendly environment, flowers gardens, green areas..High-class international school occupy up to 5hectares, other functional spaces such as entertainment, culture, office, shopping center…also being contructed to create a one-stop life for urban residents here.Besides, Splendora also apply new conept of Security system to absolutely ensure security for people here.

At Splendora, you can meet the model of New York economic center, fashion and culture center of Paris, tourist and entertainment center as Dubai, Sydney…symbol of global life.

Business Environtment

Geological Environment









- Splendora is a base city for development of western axis of Hanoi and expected to act as a core city for Hanoi being connected to other western axis development cities in the future.

- Located near the Lang – Hoa Lac Highway that connects Hanoi with Hoa Lac, and Ring Road 4, the projected area is equipped with a superior wide-coverage traffic environment.

- On the southern and northern sides of the expressway, new towns of a similar size will be symmetrically constructed, raising expectations for considerable synergy creation.

Traffic Environment








Located 6km from National Conference Center. Take only 5 to 6 minutes by car

- Favorable traffic conditions due to being located at the intersection of the Lang-Hoa Lac Highway and Ring Road 4

- Easy access to Noi Bai Airport and other satellite cities around Hanoi

Hanoi Population distribution Plan









Major building site development projects in Hanoi have been accelerated centering around western area and eastern area, and a transport network development plan has been established in consideration of development axes.

Masterplan









Designers have oriented to develop the land area to main functional areas: commercial area, high-rise area, public area and low-rise area

Master Plan desiged by POSCO E&C. Other construction items in first phase designed by:

· Eric Dubosc (Dubosc & Landowski), France
· Professor and Landscape Architect, Katherine Bennett
· Dong Il Architects & Engineers, Korea
· Vinaconsult, Vietnam

Splendora Identity:

· Over 60-Storey Landmark Tower located right at the center of the Project.
· Villa area designed by French style.
· Terrace house are designed with 3 types of garden.
· High-rise apartment.
· Community center.
· Education system including International School, Elementary School, Junior High school,Senior high school, kindergarten

Development phases: Splendora project is divided to six phases.

First phase: Residential

Implementation time: 2009 – 2012. Total area: ~ 50 ha

Sales progress:

Start selling villa and terrace house from Octorber, 2009:

- Villa: 317 units, consists of 6 types: 210m2, 210at m2, 270m2, 330m2, 390m2, 450m2

- Terrace house: 236 units, consists of 13 types: 100m2, 100Am2, 123m2, 123Am2, 125Bm2, 125Cm2, 125Rm2, 128m2, 129m2, 135m2, 142m2, 145m2, 163m2

Apart sales procedure will be announced later

For further information, please contact:

An Khanh Joint-venture Company

Hotline: 1900-9000 - Website: www.splendora.vn


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

Vincom complex : 60f+


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*Viettel tower*
old render height 88f but new render in future height than 100f


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*Mulberry Lane*
Ha Dong - Ha Noi.


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

Vimeco tower 45f









http://www.dothi.net/news/tin-tuc/thi-truong/2009/04/3b9ae27d/










VIMECO WEST GATE TOWER


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

project next west lake - hanoi


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

*habico tower 180m*
old render









new render








http://www.doalltech.com/company/images/하비코1.jpg


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Kt rảnh care mấy cái thread này là tốt nhất đấy :lol:


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*FPT lang Ha*

28 fl and 108m
Complete in 2012


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*tricon towers*

3 x 45 fl 

Complete in 2012


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Dolphin Plaza*

2 x 25 fl
Complete in 2011


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

ah cac ban nho gi them vay info, de cho no nhin chuyen nhgiep mot ty  vi tren san quoc te phai guong mau va represent to quoc well cho cac ban nuoc ngoai ma ^_^. tiep tuc nhe!


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

tq said:


> ah cac ban nho gi them vay info, de cho no nhin chuyen nhgiep mot ty  vi tren san quoc te phai guong mau va represent to quoc well cho cac ban nuoc ngoai ma ^_^. tiep tuc nhe!


ok , boss


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Crowne Plaza*

21fl + 20 fl x 2 
Complete in 2010


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sông Hồng Park View*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Vimeco - Hanel 47fl*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*Kinh Bac Hanoi Tower 32fl*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*PVI Tower*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

*VN Post Tower 24fl*


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Are these projects under construction or just project?


----------



## kt (Nov 13, 2009)

Hanoi Plaza Hotel will be 7 star Hotel


----------



## air-jumper (Mar 31, 2010)

It looks clean and modern, a nice set of skyscrapers!


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

Hanoi's overall masterplan untill 2030 with a perspective to 2050


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

A new international airport is planned for Hanoi, for which loans have already been secured.

The existing airport is also planning to build a second terminal.


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Jim856796 said:


> A new international airport is planned for Hanoi, for which loans have already been secured.
> 
> The existing airport is also planning to build a second terminal.


I thought they decide not to build the new airport instead build the second terminal for Noi Bai airport. If this is true can i see the link please


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

kt said:


> Hanoi Plaza Hotel will be 7 star Hotel


A 7star hotel, has to look iconic like the Burj Al Arab. However, this project looks so ordinary and BORING.


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Vrooms said:


> A 7star hotel, has to look iconic like the Burj Al Arab. However, this project looks so ordinary and BORING.


Agreed it look so ordinary the special thing about this building is just big


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

going-higher said:


> Agreed it look so ordinary the special thing about this building is just big


It may look big in the picture, but comparing it other building around the world, its nothing..


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

going-higher said:


> I thought they decide not to build the new airport instead build the second terminal for Noi Bai airport. If this is true can i see the link please


It's from Wikipedia.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

:cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2009)

*Yey, visit this thread and vote for Hanoi- the best skyline of Vietnam  ( also vote for Saigon , Nha Trang or whatever if u think it's beautiful, it 's up to you )* Anywway, thanks for voting 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1196507&page=9


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Because of the recently approved Hanoi Master Plan, around 750 or so infrastructure projects will be either reconsidered or cancelled and thrown out altogether.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

I look forward to the development of Hanoi.:cheer:


----------



## nguoithaibinh (Jan 15, 2011)

hanoi view from 72th floor keangnam
http://hanoi1000.vn/72/

hanoi at night

http://hanoi1000.vn/night/

hanoi

http://hanoi1000.vn/


----------



## nguoithaibinh (Jan 15, 2011)

hanoi













ken2004 said:


>


----------



## nguoithaibinh (Jan 15, 2011)

ha noi



ken2004 said:


> Cảm ơn H đã động viên





ken2004 said:


>


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

^^ please post project's render and construction update only . You can post skyline's pic in other thread.


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

*JW MARRIOT 5 star hotel *




































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1351165


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

Usilk city



















2 x 50 fls
*Móng tháp 50 đây*















[/QUOTE]









KT


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

DOlphin 4x 30fls top out



giangpro said:


> From Vnre.blogspot.com





kt said:


> Update 16.9.2011
> Đã T/O
> Thằng này nếu tính khối đế cao ~ 5 tầng thì có lẽ sẽ cao 35 tầng


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

Diamond tower - 177m + spire = 199m



















Rising fast !


kt said:


> *Ngày 23.9.2011*
> Tiến độ thay đổi rõ rệt kay:


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

Vanphu splendora 5x 40 FLS 



































[/QUOTE]


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

*The Pride 4x 35fls 1x 45 fls *


















45 FLS 


kt said:


> *23.9.2011*
> Đây là tháp 45 tầng












KT


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Royal City shopping complex + residential towers
*



























*BIggest Underground shopping complex+ indoor park in ASEAN Complete 2013*




























*KT*


----------



## nguoithaibinh (Jan 15, 2011)

HANOI- times City-23 block-U/C



kt said:


>





kt said:


> *Update 05.08.2011*


----------



## nguoithaibinh (Jan 15, 2011)

HANOI | CLEVE Complex | 15 x 40fl | U/C





















kt said:


> 26.3


----------



## nguoithaibinh (Jan 15, 2011)

HANOI | Mulberry Lane | 37 fl | 2 x 35fl | 2 x 30 fl | U/C




















kt said:


> 23.9.2011


----------



## nguoithaibinh (Jan 15, 2011)

...


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

projects around keangnam 72 -


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

tuyennd said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

more than 1000+ projects popping up like mushrooms everywhere 

















[/QUOTE]




tuyennd said:


>





tuyennd said:


>





tuyennd said:


>


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

tuyend update 10-3-11



tuyennd said:


> /QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

tuyennd said:


> Chung c*ư Sông Nhuệ














































[/QUOTE]

































kt said:


> *NAM TRUNG YEN PROJECTS - 4x 33fls , 2x 39, 4x 30*
> 
> render


construction progress


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

Lots of new projects! Hanoi is booming. Keep on updating!


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Lotte complex 65 floors - 267m *










old update August 



[email protected] said:


> vào trc chiếm thị phần
> 
> from Daewoo
> 
> ...


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

City View Tower | 33fl | 118.9m | U/C












kt said:


> *23.9.2011*
> Tiến độ khá tốt kay:


----------



## Myster E (Oct 17, 2006)

Cheers for the updates Eagle. Seems Vietnam is one of the many Asian countries on the rise and booming/flourishing with construction activity!


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

*HUD Tower | 32 fl | 28 fl |U/C*





















kt said:


> *Ngày 23.9.2011*



* Mandarin Garden*



kt said:


>


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

9/21/2011 04:37:00 PM 

- Recently, Nihon Sekkei - Coninco Joint Venture won first prize in the competition of architectural design "Viettel Headquarter and Complex Serviced Centre" (Viettel Tower) at lot D26, Cau Giay urban area, Yen Hoa ward, Cau Giay District, Ha Noi.

Viettel Tower is at the most beautiful location of Cau Giay urban area - where is considered as the IT nerve center of Vietnam. The 60-storey tower with distinctive architecture will be the headquarter of Viettel Corporation.

As expected, this building will be started construction in 2012 and completed in 2016.
http://vnre.blogspot.com/2011/09/viettel-tower.html



*HANOI VIETTEL 60 floors- APPROVED *

*Construction period : 2012- 2016*

*Render APPROVED :*


*ARCHITECT: Nihon Sekkei (JAPAN) & COCINCO(VIETNAM) group * 














































Location of Viet Telecommunication:


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

Myster E said:


> Cheers for the updates Eagle. Seems Vietnam is one of the many Asian countries on the rise and booming/flourishing with construction activity!


thanks man, all the pictures are not mind, i just repost from SSC VN.


*FLOWER TOWER | 40F + 27F*



kt said:


> *RENDER*
> Tòa nhà hỗn hợp đường Nguyễn Phong Sắc nối dài
> *1.*
> 
> ...





kt said:


> *Update 16.9.2011*
> Tiến độ rất tốt kay:


*Thang Long Number One | 2 x 40 fl | 30 fl | 25 fl | U/C
*

*2x 40fls - 152m*


































*TIG TOWER 47 fls*


----------



## LondonFox (Nov 4, 2010)

Great Projects!!


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Bao Viet Tower - 35 fls |150m*










Pre










*Tricon 3x 45fls*


kt said:


>


Old update 









*Ecopark*



























*Eurowindow complex *

















*Golden Palace 3x30fls*


tunggp said:


> Render ở cổng chính
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Golden Land Complex | 4 x 25 fl | 33 fl | U/C*

















*Hapluco complex*

















*Tan Tay do*























































http://haiphat.com.vn/duan/du-tan-tay-do-cao-tang[/QUOTE]


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Several projects *



kt said:


> Bộ Công An
> 
> 
> 
> ...























ken2004 said:


> 1 công trình gần đền lừ















kt said:


> Dự án trụ sở công ty 319 Bộ Quốc Phòng





kt said:


> Star City


*VTV headquarter *


kt said:


> VTV


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

nice Building.Hanoi is a beautiful city.


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Gamuda City - Yen So Park from Malaysian company*






















































Hanoiman[/QUOTE]


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Handico 33 Fls*



















*Apex 27floors super glassy *























































*Vinaconex office *


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Hanoi Friendly City *



























*789 TOwer U/C*





























*Vicem - 135 M nearest to Keangnam 72 * 



















very busy construction site 











*Hatoco 39fls - ugly but massive *


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Usilk city - tallest towers 50fls x2 *













tuyennd said:


>


----------



## nguoithaibinh (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Western Bank *










*Contractor : Kumho E&C*


----------



## nguoithaibinh (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## nguoithaibinh (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## nguoithaibinh (Jan 15, 2011)

..


























...


----------



## nguoithaibinh (Jan 15, 2011)

...

































...


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

nguoithaibinh said:


>


nice Photo


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hanoi Museum / gmp Architekten*

*Architects:* gmp Architekten
*Location:* Hanoi, Hoan Kiem District, Hanoi, Vietnam
*Design Team:* Meinhard von Gerkan, Nikolaus Goetze, Klaus Lenz 
*Project Year: *2010
*Project Area: 30,000 sqm
Photographs: Marcus Bredt

Source: www.archdaily.com





















































*


----------



## ILove_SaiGon (Feb 5, 2013)

Dubai development company plans $30bn Vietnam project
70 towers of 40 - 70 fl. Landmark tower 102, etc...

Global Sphere to develop $10b real estate project in Vietnam

(Staff Report) / 3 February 2013

DUBAI - Global Sphere, a Dubai-based company, on Saturday announced a $10 billion real estate development in Vietnam’s capital Hanoi.
The company plans to build about 70 residential towers in the area, which dubbed as “Hanoi Wall Street”. The mega real estate project in Vietnam will have a complete city services covering an area of 35 square kilometres.

“The project is an integrated community with a total estimated value of $30 billion. The first phase valuing $10 billion expected to be completed by 2020,” Global Sphere chairman Dr Abdullah Al Sayegh said in a statement.

Dr Al Sayegh said the project, which lies only four kilometres away from the airport, is the largest of a UAE-based company in the Republic of Vietnam.

The chairman mentioned that the investment opportunities in developing countries are promising. The project is expected to be completed by 2030, he added.

The engineering plan for the project resembles Downtown Dubai, he said, adding that the project will accommodate between 300,000 to 400,000 residents after the completion. A UAE engineering firm NEXT carried out consultancy for Global Sphere.

Established more than 10 years ago in Dubai, Global Sphere is associated with all European and American companies arranging funds for large projects to commercial companies or governments to build large projects in different fields including construction and oil sector.

“The Global Sphere is a port for the entry of many UAE companies to Vietnamese market because the implementation is entirely self-funded,” said Al Sayegh.

“All the company’s projects are development and investment projects. They were carefully followed proactively by the embassies of both countries carried out frequent visits,” he added.

In addition to the Arab region projects, Global Sphere aims at setting up projects in future in many countries under development in Africa and Asia, according to the chairman.

He said the company enters as a partner in the project provides funding ranging between 80 per cent and 100 per cent of the required value of the project whereas profit-sharing and retrieval is case-by-case arrangement based on the negotiations of parties involved.

“We as a company are ready to provide the necessary funding within and outside the UAE on the basis of negotiations with potential partners,” he added.

Al Sayegh added that this project is the first of the company’s business in Vietnam, but involving a number of contracts including projects for the production of solar energy to be carried out in partnership with the Worldtech Corporation, while the other remaining projects went to many different companies within the Republic of Vietnam.

Among the projects financed by Global Sphere connected to the “infrastructural sector” such as construction of roads, electronics sector and technical solutions.

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/kt-artic...on=uaebusiness


Dubai development company plans $30bn Vietnam project
By Neil King
Sunday, 3 February 2013 3:58 PM

A Dubai-based development company has launched a major project in Vietnam’s capital city which will cost US$30bn (AED110bn) and take 17 years to complete, reported Trade Arabia.

Global Sphere’s project dubbed ‘Hanoi Wall Street’ will feature complete city services over an area of 35 sqkm and represents the largest Vietnamese venture by a company from the UAE.

Chairman of Global Sphere, Dr Abdullah Al Sayegh, said the project will be an integrated community, with the first phase expected to be finished by 2020, at a cost of US$10bn (AED36.7bn). The full project is expected to end in 2030.

Al Sayegh said the project will have about 70 residential towers which will “accommodate between 300,000 and 400,00 people” and that the “engineering plan for the project resembles Downtown Dubai”.

Global Sphere arranges funds for large projects on behalf of commercial companies or governments, and Al Sayegh claims that with this project the company is serving as a port for the entry of many UAE companies to the Vietnamese market.

He added that the project is the first of the company’s business in Vietnam, and that it involves a number of contracts for other projects, including the production of solar energy, in partnership with Worldtech Corporation. Other projects would be carried out by companies from Vietnam.

Source: http://m.arabianbusiness.com/dubai-d...ct-488148.html

Dubai development company plans $30bn Vietnam project


A Dubai-based development company has launched a major project in Vietnam’s capital city which will cost US$30bn (AED110bn) and take 17 years to complete, reported Trade Arabia.
Global Sphere’s project dubbed ‘Hanoi Wall Street’ will feature complete city services over an area of 35 sqkm and represents the largest Vietnamese venture by a company from the UAE.
Chairman of Global Sphere, Dr Abdullah Al Sayegh, said the project will be an integrated community, with the first phase expected to be finished by 2020, at a cost of US$10bn (AED36.7bn). The full project is expected to end in 2030.
Al Sayegh said the project will have about 70 residential towers which will “accommodate between 300,000 and 400,00 people” and that the “engineering plan for the project resembles Downtown Dubai”.

Global Sphere arranges funds for large projects on behalf of commercial companies or governments, and Al Sayegh claims that with this project the company is serving as a port for the entry of many UAE companies to the Vietnamese market.
He added that the project is the first of the company’s business in Vietnam, and that it involves a number of contracts for other projects, including the production of solar energy, in partnership with Worldtech Corporation. Other projects would be carried out by companies from Vietnam.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/dubai...ct-488148.html

Bloomberg
http://investing.businessweek.com/re...A&ticker=AAMRQ









Perspective an angle of projects.


----------



## univer (Oct 25, 2012)

Construction boom in Hanoi,Vietnam. But there are few buildings over 150m at the moment.hno:









Now Hanoi has 66 buildings above 100m completed and 44 buildings 100m+ topped out.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1111713&page=34 

And about 70 others buildings above 100m under construction(10 of them above 150m)
The tallest U/C is Vietinbank Tower | 68fl | 363m | 48fl | 250m


----------



## ILove_SaiGon (Feb 5, 2013)

Ha Noi


----------



## univer (Oct 25, 2012)

Discovery Complex, 54 floors(195m) residential and 43 floors(180m) office



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=102552321

Diamond Flower 177m(spire 199m)










IMG-20130522-00140 by tunggp, on Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1111523&page=14


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Games-Costs of hosting Asian Games too high, say Malaysia*

April 19 (Reuters) - Malaysia will consider replacing Vietnam as hosts of the 2019 Asian Games only if the Olympic Council of Asia (OCA) help foot the bill, a top official at the country's Olympic body has said.

Vietnam withdrew Hanoi as hosts of the multi-sport event in a surprise move on Thursday, citing a lack of preparedness and concerns that holding the quadrennial spectacle for the first time would not prove financially viable for its recovering economy.

Prince Tunku Imran, the president of the Malaysian Olympic body, previously failed to persuade the OCA to modify the costs and profit sharing terms and any bid from the Southeast Asians was reliant on the Kuwait-based body showing some flexibility.

"I'm sure that if we reveal the OCA's requirements to host the Games, even the public will ask us not to host it because of the steep amount. It needs to be reviewed," Sieh Kok Chi, the secretary general of the Olympic Council of Malaysia (OCM), said in Saturday's Star newspaper.

"If we are asked, we will not agree immediately. We will consider it if the OCA are ready to review the conditions."

Hanoi was awarded the Games in November 2012 ahead of the Indonesian city of Surabaya with the cost of hosting the event, which had grown to consist of around 40 sports with athletes from 45 countries taking part, warning off many others.

Indonesian Olympic officials were cautious when asked if they were interested in rebidding, also citing concerns about the likely increased cost with less preparation time than originally budgeted for.

The shorter time frame ruled out Thailand, who have hosted the event a record four times since the inaugural one in India in 1951. Thailand will instead focus on bidding for the 2023 Games.

"It is only five years from now. It is too soon for us to prepare for the 2019 Games," Yutthasak Sasiprabha, president of the Thai Olympic body, was quoted as saying by the Bangkok Post.

Singapore International Olympic Committee member Ng Ser Miang told Reuters on Friday the city-state was not interested in bidding, leaving the previous two hosts China and Qatar as possible alternatives.

The OCA said they will name a replacement host during its general assembly on Sept. 20 in South Korea's Incheon, the hosts for this year's Asian Games.

The South Koreans will host a scaled back edition in September consisting of 36 sports and 13,000 athletes, who will use 49 competition and 54 training venues.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

September, 22 2014 
*VN's longest expressway opens*









_Vehicles travel on the 245km Noi Bai - Lao Cai Expressway, which connects Noi Bai in Ha Noi and Lao Cai Province. The expressway opened to traffic yesterday. — VNA/VNS Photo Huy Hung_

LAO CAI (VNS) — Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung inaugurated the 245 km Noi Bai-Lao Cai expressway, the longest of its kind in Viet Nam, yesterday.

Speaking at the opening ceremony, PM Dung stressed that the expressway played a crucial role in the socio-economic development of the northwest region. He instructed the Transport Ministry and northwestern provinces to ensure that provincial highways could easily be connected to the expressway.

He also asked the Transport Ministry to quickly finish the 19 km section that links Lao Cai to the border with China and expand the Yen Bai-Lao Cai section from two to four lanes.

Nguyen Van Vinh, party secretary of Lao Cai Province, reaffirmed the expressway's important role in helping the province attract investment and trade, as well as reducing the load on the Ha Noi-Lao Cai railway route.

The expressway crosses through the capital as well as Vinh Phuc, Phu Tho, Yen Bai and Lao Cai provinces. The Ha Noi-Yen Bai section has four lanes for vehicles travelling 100 kph while the Yen Bai-Lao Cai section has two lanes for vehicles travelling 80 kph.

The project, which broke ground in 2008, has total investment of nearly US$1.5 billion, including $1.03 billion from the Asian Development Bank (ADB)'s Ordinary Capital Resources, $236.21 million as soft loans from the Asian Development Bank (ADB)'s Asian Development Fund and $170.31 million as the Government's counterpart capital, which was spent on site clearance. At least 25,000 households were cleared for the project.

The expressway will shorten the travel time from Ha Noi to Lao Cai from the current seven hours to 3.5 hours, in addition to reducing the time it takes to drive from Ha Noi to Tuyen Quang and Ha Giang.

PM Dung also inaugurated the opening of a cast iron and steel plant in Tang Long Industrial Complex in Bao Thang District yesterday.

The joint venture between Viet Nam Steel Corporation, Lao Cai Mineral Company and Kunning Steel and Cast Iron Joint Stock Company was completed in three years and will initially produce 500,000 tonnes of cast iron per year. Part of a long-term development plan for the country's steel sector, it will provide jobs for about 1,000 locals.

PM Dung stressed that the new plant would help the domestic steel sector meet demand and reflected the ongoing co-operation between Vietnamese and Chinese companies.

Also as part of his working visit to Lao Cai, PM Dung reminded local authorities to take advantage of tourism to promote sustainable development during a working session on Saturday with provincial authorities.

In addition, he asked the locality to foster the mineral exploitation and processing industry as well as agro-forestry production and said the province should take more drastic measures to implement the national strategy programme on building new-style rural areas.

Regarding a development plan for the popular tourist destination of Sa Pa, the PM said Lao Cai should invite foreign consultants if necessary so that the plan could optimise Sa Pa's potential and advantages while preserving local cultural characteristics, natural landscape and heritage and protecting the environment. He suggested local authorities work out policies to mobilise resources for developing transport infrastructure and tourism services.

Lao Cai's economic growth was estimated at 13.7 percent in the first nine months and the number of tourists rose 33 percent from the same period last year, according to chairman of the provincial People's Committee Doan Van Huong.

Authorities aim to develop the area into a tourism zone covering around 363 ha and comprising urban residential areas, tourism sites, agriculture zones and the Hoang Lien National Park.

PM Dung also inspected the construction site of a cable car line that will carry visitors to the top of Mt. Fansipan, Viet Nam's highest peak. The line is scheduled to be complete by April 2015. — VNS


----------



## tateyb (Aug 21, 2015)

World's Tallest TV Tower Could Rise in Hanoi



> Rivalling Ho Chi Minh City's Vincom Landmark 81 and its supporting towers, South Korean developer Daewoo is planning a huge mixed-use destination for a currently vacant property in Hanoi's Tay Ho district. The centrepiece of the residential, office, hospitality, and shopping hub would be the tallest broadcast tower in the world, planned to overtake the 634-metre Tokyo Skytree by just two metres.
> 
> According to Zing, the tower's exorbitant $900 million (USD) cost is calling some — including Chairman of the Vietnam Construction Association Dr. Pham Ngoc Dang — to question its true purpose. The public broadcaster Vietnam Television, who proposed the massive tower, cites its economic potential to draw tourists as a key reason for the adventurous scheme.


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Dewan Architects + Engineers Designs Longest Building in The World to Transform Hanoi City in Vietnam.


























*










*

























*

The Dragon Tower in Hanoi by Dewan Architects + Engineers is the winner of the Global Design & Architecture Design Awards 2022 in the Mix-Used category; the tower is projected to transform Vietnam's landmark. Designed to be the longest building in the world, the 700.000 square meters complex will provide ministerial lobbies, meeting rooms, and public spaces, including a nursery, library, supermarket, restaurants, and a learning center. A water reservoir and green terraces are incorporated into the design to increase the building's efficiency and accessibility.










Dewan Architects + Engineers Designs Longest Building in The World to Transform Hanoi City in Vietnam


The dragon tower by Dewan Architects + Engineers is a 700.000 sq m. government mixed-use center in Hanoi, Vietnam, and the winner of the GADA Awards 2022




www.archdaily.com


----------

